# Dying Honey Gourmai



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

This is definitely not how I imagine my Saturday mornings! 
I discovered my Honey Gourami resting on its side on top of the moss ball. His colour is very pale. Actually he as been slightly pale for a couple of days but he acted and ate normally. I moved him to a quarantine tank but it looks like he is fading away quickly. 
Is there any way that new plants which were put in last night, might have caused him to deteriorate this quickly? He shows no signs of an external disease. I got him two years ago - might it be age related? 
Everybody else in the tank, including the Otos, seem to be fine. 
I am so disappointed, he was my favorite fish.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Does it appear to be bloated? Are the scales protruding? If so this could be Dropsy. Gourami (especially the inbred dwarf variants) are very suceptible to it. This is probably due to an internal bacterial infection and is incurable. Typically it is not contagious, but I would dispose of the fish if it has not already passed. Please note: a picture is always helpful to aide in diagnosing fish diseases and parasites. 

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

There are absolutely no signs of any external disease. I'm not even sure it is an internal disease because up to last night he was his normal self, swam and ate. I checked the water parameters this morning, they are ok.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I just noticed you said it was 2 years old . It definitely could be a geriactric gourami. It could also be a parasite/disease that may have come from a plant. As mentioned previously, a picture is always helpful. Have you noticed your fish defecating at all and its consistancy (this would also help in identifying an ailment)?

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, my Gourami passed away last night. I have had quite a few fish die before but it never really touched me the way it did when this guy passed. I know it's silly, it's just a fish, but he was my favorite fish!
I didn't notice anything unusual. No stringy poops, no decrease in appetite or activity. I think the new plants and his getting weak was a coincidence. 
I want to get another Gourami. Can one pair be kept together or will the male harass the female too much?


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

i have two pearl gourami for trade or..... free.
interested?


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

gouedi, pm'ed you.


----------

